# Rubber heat pad replacement???



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey, you know that rubber part that's under the shirt on a heat press... well does anyone know where I can find a replacement rubber for the exising one?? I already know where to find it on the internet, but am interested in other alternatives??

I also read in another topic about oversized mouse pads at office depot or something hmm?

Thanks, your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cutvinylimprint (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I was wondering what glue to use to reattach the pad mine fell off or was never glued... It is a pain when you put a shirt on or off and it moves!


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

cutvinylimprint said:


> Yeah I was wondering what glue to use to reattach the pad mine fell off or was never glued... It is a pain when you put a shirt on or off and it moves!



Maybe yours was made to put the shirt on the pad before you put it under the press for convenient purposes.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rene,

Check with the manufacturer of your heat press. I know that I have seen replacement pads on Geo Knight's website in the past. So, whoever makes your press should also be able to provide you with a replacement pad and tell you what the correct type of adhesive to use.

Mark


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> Rene,
> 
> Check with the manufacturer of your heat press. I know that I have seen replacement pads on Geo Knight's website in the past. So, whoever makes your press should also be able to provide you with a replacement pad and tell you what the correct type of adhesive to use.
> 
> Mark


Thank you for your reply, but I'm looking for other alternatives, like home-made thoughts. For example I've seen mats (those that you stand on in a kitchen) and I don't know if those can stand the heat. You know, creative ideas. I know I can find the rubber from the manufaturer, that's a given.

If anyone with knowledge would care to describe what is so unique about the rubber pad on a heat press? that would be helpful too.

And why other rubbers won't work, would be helpful.

Thank ya'll.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

qnerve said:


> Thank you for your reply, but I'm looking for other alternatives, like home-made thoughts. For example I've seen mats (those that you stand on in a kitchen) and I don't know if those can stand the heat. You know, creative ideas. I know I can find the rubber from the manufaturer, that's a given.
> 
> If anyone with knowledge would care to describe what is so unique about the rubber pad on a heat press? that would be helpful too.
> 
> ...


The only thing I can think of, is that it's special because it can withstand the immense heat and the pressure being applied directly to it.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> The only thing I can think of, is that it's special because it can withstand the immense heat and the pressure being applied directly to it.


Hmm, it's really not much heat if you think about it, for ex: a 50/50 t-shirt can withstand the heat of 350 - 375 degrees for a whole minute. At first I thought for sure it would burn up lol.

Could it be that the rubber is special because it "goes back to it's position quickly" after something has been pressed on it, rather than being special for "heat resistance"? (anyone)

(In that case I can get a "floor mat" to replace it.)

I'm just very curious because 50 bucks for a so called rubber pad doesn't sound right lol.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you'll find the pad to be made from a silicone product rather than rubber. Depending on how large of a pad you need, some department stores (housewares dept) are now carrying a similar pad for baking sheets, it may be thinner than what you had...but it will take the heat. As for the adhesive, I've seen a high temp adhesive used by appliance repairmen on dryer drum seals made by 3m. Then again a real auto parts store (not one staffed by people that need consult the computer before they can identify your part) may have a 3m or similar adhesive that'll take the heat also.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I thought of silicone baking sheets as a possible replacement, but then decided against recommending this since I'm sure the thickness of the pad will become an issue when trying to get the correct pressure. In addition, it may not have enough or perhaps too much "spring" or "squishiness" necessary for a good press.

I don't know... I'm all for saving a few bucks, but sometimes I think you just have to bite the bullet and spend the money when there just isn't a suitable replacement. Trying alternative methods will probably just yield unacceptable results, which could lead to wasting expensive supplies and a possible loss of clientele (if the results aren't the same).

Melissa


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> I think you'll find the pad to be made from a silicone product rather than rubber. Depending on how large of a pad you need, some department stores (housewares dept) are now carrying a similar pad for baking sheets, it may be thinner than what you had...but it will take the heat. As for the adhesive, I've seen a high temp adhesive used by appliance repairmen on dryer drum seals made by 3m. Then again a real auto parts store (not one staffed by people that need consult the computer before they can identify your part) may have a 3m or similar adhesive that'll take the heat also.


Thanks, I will look into that. If it's thin I may be able to put it on top of the old one, or just simply put a 'mat' under it lol.

I just learned that the "mats" I'm talking about are made of "urethane" rubber. I can't find any info on urethane rubbers when it comes to heat. But I found that some of those mats have images heat pressed on them. But that makes me wonder if they have some other layer between the pressed image and the urethane rubber... hmm.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> I thought of silicone baking sheets as a possible replacement, but then decided against recommending this since I'm sure the thickness of the pad will become an issue when trying to get the correct pressure. In addition, it may not have enough or perhaps too much "spring" or "squishiness" necessary for a good press.
> 
> I don't know... I'm all for saving a few bucks, but sometimes I think you just have to bite the bullet and spend the money when there just isn't a suitable replacement. Trying alternative methods will probably just yield unacceptable results, which could lead to wasting expensive supplies and a possible loss of clientele (if the results aren't the same).
> 
> Melissa


Thanks for that info. I may be able to put something under it or keep the old rubber on the press if it's too thin. I'll have to go see what this silicone sheet you're referring to looks like.

I understand about saving bucks too, but in this case if I end up spending more money and time I think the knowledge learned (in this case) would offset the loss. If I find a substitute (or if anyone finds one) that would be great too.


----------



## acemetaldrv (Sep 19, 2007)

qnerve said:


> Hey, you know that rubber part that's under the shirt on a heat press... well does anyone know where I can find a replacement rubber for the exising one?? I already know where to find it on the internet, but am interested in other alternatives??
> 
> I also read in another topic about oversized mouse pads at office depot or something hmm?
> 
> Thanks, your help is greatly appreciated.


Hello Rene,

The pads we use are called silicon rubber pads or heat mats. Have you tried from the company you bought your press from? $50 bucks is a lot. You can order it in the internet Check with Alibaba.com. 15"X15" is about US$12. and have it shipped via UPS.

And you can use your old pads similar to "Tee pad", buy cutting it to desired sizes. 

Good Luck.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

acemetaldrv said:


> Hello Rene,
> 
> The pads we use are called silicon rubber pads or heat mats. Have you tried from the company you bought your press from? $50 bucks is a lot. You can order it in the internet Check with Alibaba.com. 15"X15" is about US$12. and have it shipped via UPS.
> 
> ...


Well I found this: heating press silicone panel Manufacturer exporting direct from China

but it has no description, measurements and all that, or price. I guess I have to contact the seller.
Thanks though.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

But it would still be cool to hear what more people have to offer as far as ideas go...

So I hope this thread doesn't die till we find something that can be gotten localy.

Thanks to all your replies!


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

Urethane isn't something i'd recommend. i come from a different background and have alot of experience in molding and casting. Urethane isn't really recommended for this type of work. 

On recently getting a heat press off of ebay i smiled when i saw the red pad.

Its a RTV 101 Silicone rubber, i used to use it back in the day for small Pewter casting, its a Platinum silicone which can take 600*-1200*,

On the cut sides it seems it was just poured into a mould. cured and then a thicker batch was whipped up using a mixing which beats air into it... not idea really as .. it gives you millions of air bubbles and can cause bad castings .. but in this case not really an issue. that then cures and a beauty coat is then applied.

fun stuff to play with i considered making custom mats and heating elements. but electrics ain't my bag.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Joe. I didn't think I'd run into someone who worked with the rubber first hand. Very cool.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

corpseguy said:


> Urethane isn't something i'd recommend. i come from a different background and have alot of experience in molding and casting. Urethane isn't really recommended for this type of work.
> 
> On recently getting a heat press off of ebay i smiled when i saw the red pad.
> 
> ...


 Hey, could you tell me why you wouldn't recommend it? Will it warp or something of that sort?

Thanks again.


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

qnerve said:


> Hey, could you tell me why you wouldn't recommend it? Will it warp or something of that sort?
> 
> Thanks again.



My knowledge of silciones greatly out numbers that of urethane.

i don't believe the urethane would beable to hand the stress of being heated time and time and while having pressure applied, urethane isn't skin safe and is full of different toxins some urethanes will "leech" their oils, and thats the last thing you want on a garment.

Platinum silicone on the other hand is skin safe. can handel up to 1200*C and is harder wearing than urethane.

i have alot of 40 shore silicone here, its pretty tough but the red mat i have on my press is made fomr the 101 silcione..

hope that helps.

joe


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

cutvinylimprint said:


> Yeah I was wondering what glue to use to reattach the pad mine fell off or was never glued... It is a pain when you put a shirt on or off and it moves!


Scott:
Did you ever find an adhesive that works? My pad is coming up on two of the corners.


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

queerrep said:


> Scott:
> Did you ever find an adhesive that works? My pad is coming up on two of the corners.


clean the whole surface with alcohol and use a silcione sealent, it shoudl bond fine. silicone only sticks to silicone. and even some silicones won't stick to each other.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

corpseguy said:


> clean the whole surface with alcohol and use a silcione sealent, it shoudl bond fine. silicone only sticks to silicone. and even some silicones won't stick to each other.


Thanks! But since silicone only sticks to silicone, will it adhere the pad to the metal plate?


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

queerrep said:


> Thanks! But since silicone only sticks to silicone, will it adhere the pad to the metal plate?


i should have corrected myself on that.
it should hold enough for the kinda work we do.

do a small test on the side to make sure it will work. ( clean with rubbing alcohol also)

mean time i'll ask my buddy and see what he recommends.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks! I'll go out and get some today. I guess Home Depot would have it?


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

queerrep said:


> Thanks! I'll go out and get some today. I guess Home Depot would have it?


tell them you need to seal a silicone gasket to a metal plate and ask what they have in stock


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome. I appreciate it!
:tipthank:


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

no problem! let me know how it works out


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

corpseguy said:


> My knowledge of silciones greatly out numbers that of urethane.
> 
> i don't believe the urethane would beable to hand the stress of being heated time and time and while having pressure applied, urethane isn't skin safe and is full of different toxins some urethanes will "leech" their oils, and thats the last thing you want on a garment.
> 
> ...


Yes, that helps alot. Thanks.


----------



## dlb (Dec 22, 2007)

A simple, low-tech solution: Put a "diaper" on the pad. Take a clean, unprinted shirt, stretch tight, fold under at corners and use safety pins to secure. Easy to change as needed. We always put a "daiper" on a new machine first thing. Hope this helps


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

you can get a oversized mouse pad at staples. i got one last week. will cost you around $8 or $9


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gorilla Glue. Get it at Staples, Advance Auto Parts. Home Depot, etc.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

wc33144 said:


> you can get a oversized mouse pad at staples. i got one last week. will cost you around $8 or $9




I always thought that ya'll were referring to those mouse pads that are thinner and made of harder rubber, but I finaly went to staples to see what ya'll were talking about.

Well, the search is over. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

qnerve said:


> I always thought that ya'll were referring to those mouse pads that are thinner and made of harder rubber, but I finaly went to staples to see what ya'll were talking about.
> 
> Can you describe what you bought_ please_, as I have the same problem
> I have some thick neoprene,and as my 'pad' is covered with Teflon, I wondered if the Neoprene would be OK?
> ...


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Reinbow said:


> Can you describe what you bought_ please_, as I have the same problem
> I have some thick neoprene,and as my 'pad' is covered with Teflon, I wondered if the Neoprene would be OK?


I believe they are referring to something like this: Office Depot® Brand Extra Large Black Mouse Pad at Office Depot.

It's 13.5 x 13.5" and the same thickness as a standard mouse pad.


----------



## qnerve (Dec 12, 2007)

Can you describe what you bought_ please_, as I have the same problem
I have some thick neoprene,and as my 'pad' is covered with Teflon, I wondered if the Neoprene would be OK?

Reinbow[/quote]


Rhonda is correct. You would probably need to go see for yourself because that's the only I could understand what it was. 

The pads seem to be made of the same rubber as the heat press kind. I place my mouse pad over the heat press pad, but if you want to take the heat press pad off and replace it, then you can probably get away with buying 3 or 4 mouse pads and stacking them up on there. That would run you about 30 bucks though. Go check them out.


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for your help everyone
I thought those were the pads you meant,but not as thick as the one I have to replace-good in an emergency thougthanks again.
Babs


----------



## anderson30 (Jun 19, 2010)

you're referring about this one, rubber matting use in the bottom platen

Silicon pad products, buy Silicon pad products from alibaba.com


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Remember that the mouse pad material and neoprene are only good to about 310F. You can use it but you will be replacing it more often. The silicone is good to around 1,200F and will last forever unless it gets damaged. You can purchase silicone in different thicknesses from your local refractory supply house. (do a google) These are people that handle insulation material for high temp. They will even cut it for you to your platten size. Remember to also ask them for high temp spray adhesive to apply it with. It's not cheap as a 4 foot by 6 foot piece of 1/4" will cost you around $250 but as I said, it will last forever.


----------



## MrScreenPrint (Aug 30, 2006)

I know this is 4 1/2 years too late...lol...but maybe it will help someone. I have a Hix press I just bought used and it has a worn out pad that will need replacing. Hix sell a replacement 3/8 inch thick pad kit including the glue for $40.00 online. That is kind of steep to me but i may have to go that way, havent made my mind up yet.

I also thought about trying the mouse pad route and using some glue that I got for replacing the seal on my clothes dryer. It's high temp glue but dont know if its that high temp or not. the cap press will get a lot hotter than a clothes dryer.

I like the persons idea in this thread who said they put a 'diaper' on their press. very good idea that I will try myself.







qnerve said:


> Hey, you know that rubber part that's under the shirt on a heat press... well does anyone know where I can find a replacement rubber for the exising one?? I already know where to find it on the internet, but am interested in other alternatives??
> 
> I also read in another topic about oversized mouse pads at office depot or something hmm?
> 
> Thanks, your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

corpseguy said:


> Urethane isn't something i'd recommend. i come from a different background and have alot of experience in molding and casting. Urethane isn't really recommended for this type of work.
> 
> On recently getting a heat press off of ebay i smiled when i saw the red pad.
> 
> ...


 Where can i the stuff you are recommending?


----------



## ronrrico (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys, I was wondering if anybody has experimented with carpet padding for extra cushion on a heatpress. I sublimate tiles and I need something soft where my tile can sink in that extra 1/8 to 1/4 inch to get a better all around transfer. Dose anybody know if the carpet padding will hold in 400f heat? Has anybody tried this?

Thanks!


----------

